# Mod3dscard still in processing



## Goffrier (Jan 9, 2019)

hi ive bought a sx os code with my visa card at 21:00 UTC and ive not received my code,
its in the state: processing in progress idk if this site is good and respond fast but ive tried to chat with the button on their site but no one respond to my question so here i am


----------



## Goffrier (Jan 9, 2019)

and i wont pay with paypal


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Jan 10, 2019)

Before you pay, you should know clearly with the customer service. As far as I know, there are not many websites that can handle problems online. I generally choose txswitch.


----------



## Goffrier (Jan 10, 2019)

i have paid by paypal finally


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 15, 2019)

Goffrier said:


> hi ive bought a sx os code with my visa card at 21:00 UTC and ive not received my code,
> its in the state: processing in progress idk if this site is good and respond fast but ive tried to chat with the button on their site but no one respond to my question so here i am


Online chat is not that fast, only if you are talking with them at their business hours, also their Selly method for sx os is Instant, I know they have credit card payment issue, can't support Visa, so your order status usually mean payment isn't processed by them.
You choose Paypal is the right option, their Selly.gg method is good, but credit card payment isn't well used.


----------

